# good digital pics .:work safe:.



## cincophoto (Jan 28, 2005)

Pleasecheck out the site I finished a little while ago and gimme some feedback on it. www.cincophoto.vzz.net
Peace!
 :thumbup:


----------



## cincophoto (Jan 28, 2005)

also if anyone has some nice work they want to add to the website it can be done by first emailing me the shots in 800x600 (recommended)
Peace!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 29, 2005)

Welcome to TPF, cincophoto, and thanks for providing the link.
However, if I go by my own TPF-behaviour, I must say that it is always better to provide one or two or even three photos directly here that you would like to have commented rather than to provide a link. I rarely click on those, only when I have very much time on my hands, see? Either there is a photo in a thread, or it's getting lost to me...
Therefore I'd suggest that you decide for one or two to begin with, link them to the board, make them seen here and wait for the bucketloads of comments (erm...) .


----------

